
Netlify was down - minikomi
https://www.netlifystatus.com/?Sep15
======
culturestate
I spent about 10 minutes trying to work out why `netlify dev` was hanging on
my local machine, thinking I'd accidentally nerfed something in npm, before I
tried to check the docs and discovered _they_ were down. I forgot that
`netlify dev` even _needed_ an internet connection.

Not sure how I feel about this "connected local development" concept at the
moment...

~~~
bruh_moment
i think the connection's for getting the environment vars from netlify

~~~
culturestate
It also does some magic with node modules in lambda functions, so that you can
import them without packaging them locally. Any functions using that...I don't
know what to call it, _module proxy_ I guess...break in offline mode.

------
EE84M3i
>Investigating - We are currently investigating outages and latencies from our
origin server.

This seems strange. Is the netlify origin hosted in a single region or
something?

~~~
Nextgrid
If Netlify is completely static I could see there being a single server being
the master copy and every edge server being just a caching proxy in front of
that.

------
vienarr
is this related with Level3/CenturyLink/Lumen outages two weeks ago

~~~
tiborsaas
How do you imagine that to be possible?

~~~
bdcravens
I think this was meant to be satire.

------
dddw
I understand it's nice to have easy CI/CD with a simple git push to your repo.
But there is something to be said for roll your own hosting IMHO.

~~~
dddw
I'd like to clarify a little... With hosting your own, I don't necessarily
mean running your own physical server, although that is surely possible. Heck
some people run their blog on their raspberry pi. Netlify is a pretty great
service. But if your use case is merely a simple static website, and nothing
fancy. Your hosting doesn't need to be either.

Merely pointing out having websites distributed, and not freely at one huge
vendor leaves me thinking I'm glad I don't put all my eggs in the same basket.

~~~
bdcravens
Sure, you could easily use Github Actions paired with an s3 bucket if all
you're doing is CI/CD to push to static hosting. That said, Netlify does offer
value adds beyond just production hosting.

